Ask HN: What is some advice for someone self-learning ds/algos for interviews? - The_Workplace
======
rvz
Start from here: [https://github.com/jwasham/coding-interview-
university](https://github.com/jwasham/coding-interview-university)

When studying from this, choose only to learn the optimal data structures and
algorithms, understand why the other solutions are bad and then find out where
these concepts are applied in several open-source projects.

Once you have completed the essentials, solve the puzzles in Hackerrank and
Leetcode, before the interview.

To be honest, I dislike this sort of interviewing for DS/Algos unless the
company can justify using them other than for a secret IQ test or another
candidate filtering technique. If it were me, I'd just ask for links to
significant open-source contributions instead of this nonsense.

------
taway555
1) Do every easy/medium problem on leetcode. Do the hard ones, too, if you
want to go above and beyond. 2) Go back to step 1 until you pass an interview.

